# Ryan Seacrest and the vizsla



## SteelCityDozer

When I got in my car at lunch today I caught the end of Ryan Seacrest asking what a Vizsla is. So I googled what they might have been talking about. Turns out its been recommended to him for "canine companionship". Great. I actually hate when I see them publicized because the population needing rehomes will probably go up after everyone hears about, buys one, then realizes its not the dog for them. 

Here's the story if you're interested. 

http://www.ryanseacrest.com/2013/09/12/la-galaxy-player-landon-donovan-tells-ryan-what-dog-to-get/


----------



## einspänner

Yeah a friend heard that on the radio and texted me. My reaction was about the same as yours. At least they said it requires a lot of exercise, not that that will stop some people.


----------



## Rudy

Ryan cupcake who? :

The goof could not raise a mouse in a trap

a girly man 

God save the Vizsla ;D


----------



## redbirddog

"_They are at heart hunting dogs and have been for over 1,000 years. If you want a pet, get a pet, If you want a athlete that can put food on the table and you will give the dog the time he/she will require, then look deeper into the Hungarian Pointer (Vizsla)'"_

Replied to their question "Should Ryan get a Vizsla?" on his website. Why not? 
Blogger RBD


----------



## harrigab

left a comment there as well


----------



## datacan

Invite him on HVF... send Rudy to welcome him :-* ;D


But seriously, goofball has money and will probably hire a decent trainer, I'm not worried. 

I am worried about the media exposure the dog will receive, though :'(


----------



## R E McCraith

A 1000yrs of breeding - 4 what ? - a prey driven pup 4 feather or fur - a pup that gets a hard look or harsh command and their heart breaks - guard pup & lap mutt - a pup that is part of your family and not a after thought - the child that never grows up and leaves home ! - in this multi media world - when you post the cute puppy pic or we are picking up our new baby - add to the post what your goals R for the pup - research on breeding - when you get your V - their life is in your hands - a LIFE OFF LEAD is the only LIFE 4 a V !!!!!!


----------



## Rudy

I would be so scared his little head would come off in my hands just playing ;D

Sit Boy no Yelps 

heal up butter cups and his hair and nails would get all messed up

team Rud Doggy Dog minute 1

we could use him as a human tool back door stopper

Boys when the birds release only time in your life I will hold back the great reds

they release real low in this one area

Fire at will

buck shot ;D

you hear a thing its ok

that's are make up back stop and always batting 4 they always ask for more 

I will clean up any little messes 

But his high heels may save his never was never will be a idol 

The English kinda got Simon Nuts in the Vise 

Daddy :


and please I beg thee you don't watch this crap

its more boring then a blog in fog on a great day ;D

Know all get happy pants risk some for Reds

without real freedom

you killing them slow.

Thanks for the folks all poor humor aside of late finding homes and folks who at least try for the Vizsla

they are not my dogs

They are my family

and I don't sleep alone I sleep with Reds in Peace

God bless the haters God bless the risk takers and in big print

my mates still make me connect with the homeless, kids without hope, Vets, Elders

It is a lifestyle not a diet

none of those work

the meat stacker.


The Rose'

Near shady wall a rose once grew

Budded and Blossomed

In gods free light

watered and fed by morning dew

sharing its sweetness day and night

as it grew and blossomed fair bright and tall

with never a thought of fear or self pride

it followed the light

breathing its fragrance more and more 

always sharing never taking

shall claim of death cause us to grieve

and make are courage faint or fall?

Nay

Let us risk love and hope receive

the rose still grows on

scattering fragrances far and wide

just as it did in days of yore

just as it will forevermore

I set this on my last bro's grave

He was a freedom fighter

He gave his best it be

substance over a soda can

Choices


----------



## GarysApollo

At least the Vizsla has not turned into the Labrador retriever yet! 

If that ever happens it will be a sad day to see a once great dog turned into a overweight underutilized animal.


----------



## texasred

GarysApollo said:


> At least the Vizsla has not turned into the Labrador retriever yet!
> 
> If that ever happens it will be a sad day to see a once great dog turned into a overweight underutilized animal.


It is already a sad day in the V world.

Labradors fall into 4 different groups.
Pet: just bred because it full blooded.
Show: Bred for its looks.
Hunt trials/Hunter: medium range (50-100 yards) marking ability for hunters.
Trial dogs: Fire breathers, long retrieves, handle commands 200 yards out. and will hold up to heavy pressure without shutting down.

Now consider how Vs are bred.

Had to go back and edit my post. I forgot the Labs that are just bred for color. White ,Sliver, and fox red are the new hot colors.


----------



## SteelCityDozer

TexasRed said:


> Had to go back and edit my post. I forgot the Labs that are just bred for color. White ,Sliver, and fox red are the new hot colors.


Someone in our neighborhood has a silver lab pup. I thought it was just a weim mix until they corrected me. They clearly wanted the pup just for its looks so I hope it turns ok for them.


----------

